# Train museum in Union Illinois



## Gingee (Apr 15, 2011)

Has anyone been to the train museum in Union Illinois? We will be up in the area next weekend (maybe). Not sure how far it is from McHenry but I guess we can figure that out. Anyway, is this a tiny museum or is it worth it? Gas is too expensive to waste. LOL


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gingee said:


> Has anyone been to the train museum in Union Illinois?


Aloha

Haven't been there but here is a link to their site.

btw: there is a GG-1 there.


----------



## TVRM610 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gingee said:


> Has anyone been to the train museum in Union Illinois? We will be up in the area next weekend (maybe). Not sure how far it is from McHenry but I guess we can figure that out. Anyway,* is this a tiny museum or is it worth it?* Gas is too expensive to waste. LOL


The word "tiny" doesn't come close. Illinois Railway Museum is the largest in the country. While I have personally not visited (yet), I have heard nothing but good things about them. If you have any flexibility in travel dates, check the calendar to see when they will be operating various equipment since some days they do less than others.

From what I've seen, the Illinois Railway Museum is not quite on par with RR Museum of Pennsylvania, or the Sacramento RR Museum. But with the size of it's collection, and size, it's certainly "worth it."

Quick note to anyone planning a trip to a tourist railroad or museum.. call or email shortly before visiting to see when specific equipment is running. Some places post this info on their websites too. An example is TVRM in Chattanooga usually only runs Steam on the weekends. The Strasburg Railroad operates 2 steam powered trains on busier days (as listed on their schedule). Sometimes choosing the right day can really add something.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been to it once, in September of 2006, and it was well worth every penny. I'd say it was well worth it if it had been twice the price. All sorts of rolling stock, from steam engines to more "modern diesels, and many types of vintage rail cars.

Here's a link of photos I took while on my trip to Illinois, including the museum and my Southwest Chief trip to Los Angeles from Chicago. Bear in mind this was 2006; there may have been many changes since then to the museum.

http://jeffsjourneys.multiply.com/photos/album/14/Illinois_trip_2006


----------



## Gingee (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. From what I gather, the trains won't be running next weekend.


----------



## MattW (Apr 15, 2011)

Well if you can go on a Sunday, they look to be operating an electric trolley. The time I went, the trolley was the only thing running, but the ride was still well worth it. The museum owns 5 miles of track that parallels a Union Pacific line, and by own, I mean completely in the complete control of the museum, they don't have to work around UP in other words to run the trains.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 15, 2011)

MattW said:


> Well if you can go on a Sunday, they look to be operating an electric trolley. The time I went, the trolley was the only thing running, but the ride was still well worth it. The museum owns 5 miles of track that parallels a Union Pacific line, and by own, I mean completely in the complete control of the museum, they don't have to work around UP in other words to run the trains.


The time I went no steam trains were running, but diesels were. So my uncle and I rode the diesel as well as the trolley. I'd love to go back again!


----------



## PerRock (Apr 15, 2011)

their track is all electrified so you can also get a ride on old electrics as well, which was running last time I was there.

peter


----------



## KiKi Webster (Apr 16, 2011)

The Illinois Railway Museum is about 30 minutes west of McHenry, Illinois. It's the largest railway museum in North America, based on the amount of rolling stock. If you're a train buff, it's well worth the trip. Check the website for seasonal hours and details about weekend events and rides. There are different trains operating each weekend. They have huge, long barns filled with old trains in various stages of restoration. You can walk through the trains, and they are staffed by volunteers who are restoring them and love to talk about it. There's an old-fashioned diner-style cafe, plus a bookstore (with both new and used books)and a gift shop. They have everything from old steam locomotives to trolleys, streetcars, commuter trains and Zephyrs.


----------



## Gingee (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks. I am going to give them a call today and see what their hours are next weekend. I doubt they will be open on Easter.


----------



## Gingee (Apr 16, 2011)

Just talked to a lady at the museum. She said there is more things going on on Easter. Sad we probably can't make Sunday. Not much is open on Saturday. Just the grounds. I don't know if it is worth driving the twenty-one miles for that. Bummer


----------



## Alice (Apr 17, 2011)

Gingee said:


> Just talked to a lady at the museum. She said there is more things going on on Easter. Sad we probably can't make Sunday. Not much is open on Saturday. Just the grounds. I don't know if it is worth driving the twenty-one miles for that. Bummer


Yes, it is worth driving 21 miles for that, worth quite a bit more miles, actually. If there is not much going on, then it'll be like a regular train museum, with the trains sitting there for viewing instead of moving around. Except "regular" doesn't do it justice; the collection is huge.


----------



## Gingee (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks. Supposedly you can't look into any of them?


----------



## J-1 3235 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've traveled from Boston twice to visit the IRM, it is worth the 21 mile trip  You are able to look in and around much of the equipment.

Enjoy!

Mike


----------

